# Genetic Line question with breeding



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, so I got all the pedigrees and what not on the website and while I was doing them, I noticed that there was one goatie that seemed to be bred back a little close for my likings.

What I am curious to find out is what your thoughts are on say a kid bred to their grandparent or great grandparent.

Thank you all!
Al


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

It really depends on the goat that you are seeing more then once in the pedigree. I like to see at leasta couple of generations in between them. However i just purchased a buck who is out of a doe that was bred back to her father. This resulted in a very nice looking buck kid. Cyclone is only two weeks old but from what i can tell he is going to mature out to be a very pretty boy.
beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

With linebreeding, it all depends upon the animals. If I see a goat whose is inbred in my goats pedigree, I figure that the breeder who did it more than likely knew what they were doing :wink:

With linebreeding, it is important not to breed bad traits on bad traits, as that accentuates them, good traits on good traits will also accentuate them. All of my Oberhaslis go back to one doe, and most of them have been linebred on that doe. All my Obers are beautiful and I have no complaints about them. I bred my yearling Muriel to her half brother(on accident) I asked the breeder if it was an outcross and she said yes, I came home and looked up his pedigree and they were half brother half sister. The result was the prettiest doe kid you ever saw, she's so long, tall, dairy, I think I'll like her better than her mom when she freshens. My LaManchas I've also had good luck inbreeding, I have two does that are out of a half brother half sister breeding that are absolutely beautiful. I haven't had good luck inbreeding with Saanens though.

When it works, its linebreeding, when it doesn't its inbreeding.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I think I'd be happier about the in/line breeding if I knew (or was pretty sure, experienced breeder sort of thing) it was an intentional breeding and not just an oops thing. Not sure I phrased that well enough, hope you know what I mean.


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

When thinking of line breeding I would consider also, the original gene pool and timing for the breed. Think about the cheatas, even cats that are far from being related are very genitically similar because at one point there was a VERY small gene pool. So, how many times in the past have your goats been line bred? 
If it is few, I have heard of breeding to parent being an acceptable way to set good traits. This would have to be with exceptional animals that have no prior line breeding. 
If in the past several generations there was line breeding, then I would feel better to say at least grand-parent, but probably further would be better. Maybe grant aunt / uncle.
Of course I would try to avoid line-breeding if I could, but sometimes the options are limited.
hth.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I was just curious, because when I was putting in the pedigree for a new doe that I bought, I noticed it. I personally want at lease a couple generations for my breeding, but wanted to know everyones opinions!

Thanks


----------

